# Two questions



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello everyone, 
I have two questions and I was wondering if you could help me. 

1. Flicka's bag is getting bigger so I'd like to test the milk but it is rock hard and I can't get a drop of milk out of it. Do you have any suggestions ? 

2. When do you all start mare stare ? Flicka is at day 319 today and is due for April 28 (day 342). I started to check on her every two hours, but there is not much going on. I mostly see her eating away her hay. 

BTW, I'm so glad I joined the forum, because I have this feeling I'll soon have lots of questions !


----------



## Taz (Apr 5, 2021)

I've never had that problem with an udder but I think a warm cloth has been suggested. 
Can you post some pictures? Udder, vulva(move her tail sideways not up), belly from behind a few feet back at her height? Is she getting soft around the base of her tail? If Izzy had an udder full enough to be hard I'd be checking her every 1/2 hour but that could just be how your mare does it.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 5, 2021)

Taz said:


> I've never had that problem with an udder but I think a warm cloth has been suggested.
> Can you post some pictures? Udder, vulva(move her tail sideways not up), belly from behind a few feet back at her height? Is she getting soft around the base of her tail? If Izzy had an udder full enough to be hard I'd be checking her every 1/2 hour but that could just be how your mare does it.



I'll try posting some pics this afternoon or tonight. 
Thanks for the warm cloth trick. I'll try it ASAP.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 5, 2021)

That is good advice. Also sometimes helps if you take her on a walk a bit before trying to test. Not always but it sometimes does! I start watching close at around 300 days. Obviously not all nighters but enough to know the normal. And then when they start making changes I watch closer. It really depends on the mare. Some go by the book. And some don’t even try to follow the rules.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 5, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> That is good advice. Also sometimes helps if you take her on a walk a bit before trying to test. Not always but it sometimes does! I start watching close at around 300 days. Obviously not all nighters but enough to know the normal. And then when they start making changes I watch closer. It really depends on the mare. Some go by the book. And some don’t even try to follow the rules.



Very good idea! I'll do that with her just before bringing her in for the night and evening checkup.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes. I have always used the warm damp wash cloth method on the mare's bag and teats. It's an area that needs cleaning anyway and it gets them used to you checking. Ph strips are VERY helpful, BTW. But if you don't have any and manage to get some liquid on your finger, check how sticky it is.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 5, 2021)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Yes. I have always used the warm damp wash cloth method on the mare's bag and teats. It's an area that needs cleaning anyway and it gets them used to you checking. Ph strips are VERY helpful, BTW. But if you don't have any and manage to get some liquid on your finger, check how sticky it is.



I bought the pH strips. My problem is I can't get any milk out to test it, even though she is very confortable with me checking her. This morning she was still carrying wide. I'm going to take care of the horses shortly, and will come back with a full report...


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 5, 2021)

Ok, so I did take some pics, but can't get them on my computer for some reason. UGH! 

Flicka's belly seems to be dropping, she was not as wide from behind when I took the pictures. I noticed a very slight "V" shape which is new.

I did the warm cloth trick after walking her, but was unable to get any milk. Vulva is getting more relax, but it's started to be for at least a week or so... Pelvic muscles are softer. Lots of tail rubbing today, although she might have felt itchy from shedding. Manure was normal, and behavior (feeding habits etc.) were normal, too.

The only thing that is tricky is that although she is bagging up, it still doesn't look as full as some pictures I've seen of mares that were very close to foaling, but who knows ?

I'll be watching her again tonight for sure.

I'll paste this same post on Flicka's foaling thread, so it doesn't get all mixed up.


----------

